# Angora goat purchase Fiber Question



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

We have the opportunity to buy a yearling white angora doe or a 2014 colored wether. We know that the doe's fiber wil stay finer than a buck's. does a wether fleece stay finer because he is neutered or wil be get buck coarse?
Thanks
Jerry
Run'n Amok Acres


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Wethers don't coarsen up like bucks do, but feel him and see what he was born with. Just because he's a wether doesn't mean he's great so you'll have to feel. Same with the doe. Something else..when talking about the more common kind of angora goat (face curls), the whites are often finer than the colors..but feel.

So yes...wethering will keep a male finer than keeping him a buck.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait, we're only in April for the 2014 so he might be very young, to young to tell anything. If it were me, I'd grab both.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

RB, you are such an enabler. :cute:


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Ha ha ha!! Goats need friends. I wonder what other fiber animals are for sale where Jerry lives? lol


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh! This could be fun! Lets find fiber-critters for Jerry. :happy:


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

I have Icelandic sheep, "Oh Boy!" a white ewe with a white ewe lamb "Oh My!" and a ram lamb "Oh Wow!" with a large moorit cape, "Annie" a badgerface ewe with a gray ewe lamb "April Snow", "Bonnie" a black and white spotted with a black and white spotted set of twins a ewe "geisha" and a ram "Bandit", and bottle baby Was Latte' shortened to "Lala" a moorit badger face ewe lamb.
My partner likes to spin so she would like a Angora goat..so we are looking......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwwww! Jerry can you post these pictures in the babies thread too, please? They are precious lambs. Good hardy Minnesota lambs.


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Marchwind sure...ah where is the baby thread?
Jerry


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Two goats....you want AT LEAST two.......just sayin 
Love your sheep!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

Your animals are adorable!

I think she means this thread.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/fiber-arts/508558-baby-animals-fiber-arts-7.html#post7049451


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I think Jerry needs some Angora Bunnys.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, yes!! Jerry and his partner NEED angora bunnies! Jerry, tell your partner to come join in the fun. We'd love to meet her, too!


----------



## Jerry Fletcher (Apr 10, 2014)

Carolyn raised French Angora rabbits for years. Out of rabbits at the moment...but we have a friend who raises them! and has every color imaginable. So yes we have thought of bunnies too.......then we think well.......do we want the rabbit, goat or do we just want a bag of wool/mohair and call it good....but we are like two oldster 4-Hers. We have a pair yes a pair of mini horses..both under 29 inches tall! .Masters and Daisy yes Daisy is bred for next year, , a Ameraucana flock we developed..perfect blue egg..and most of them have blue plumage--solid, mixed with gray, silver or gold.The blues all came from Flash2 Look at him! Blue, gold, blue laced red undercarriage...black stipling oin his hackle feathers and yes he was a purebred Ameraucana!


----------

